# Time Capsule mot de passe perdu



## Dorevallus (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, J'ai dû effacer mon DD interne et réinstaller OS X. J'avais sauvegardé régulièrement avec Time Capsule, mais au moment d'utiliser l'utilitaire de migration pour récupérer toutes mes données, je ne trouve plus le mot de passe. Si je fais une réinititialisation de Time Capsule est-ce que je vais toujours pouvoir récupérer mes données?
Merci d'avance, amis informés.


----------

